# Ordre de tri des groupes de contact



## delmic (17 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Est-ce normal que les groupes de contacts n'apparaissent pas par ordre alphabétique sur mon iPod?

A priori, le tri des groupes se fait par ordre de date de création, ce qui n'est pas pratique du tout lorsque que l'on n'a beaucoup de groupes !

Sur le iMac (contact), ce tri s'opère bien par ordre alphabétique…


----------



## fanfoue74 (22 Septembre 2015)

bonjour,

le problème est le même sur Iphone ou le tri est la date de création .Sur la page en ligne d'Icloud, j'ai bien un ordre alpha qui n'est pas mis à jour sur l'iphone; le problème existait avec la version précédente d'IOS


----------



## delmic (22 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour la réponse.

Comme souvent avec les apps de base (Contacts), j'ai finalement contourné le problème en utilisant "ContactXL".

Ce dernier, non content de trier correctement les groupes, propose en plus la gestion de "groupes intelligents" (comme dans "Contacts" sur un iMac), basé sur des règles que l'on peut définir soit même. Ça fait un moment que je regrettais de ne pas trouver cette possibilité sur le iPod !


----------



## Vanton (23 Septembre 2015)

La gestion des groupes sur iPhone a toujours été misérable... Et c'est bien dommage ! 

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi Apple s'était contentée d'aussi peu


----------



## delmic (24 Septembre 2015)

Ben justement, avec contactsXL, même si ce n'est pas grâce à Apple et qu'il faut un peu payer, on retrouve une parfaite gestion des groupes (création, modification, tri) et même les groupes intelligents…


----------



## jpa84 (5 Décembre 2015)

*IOS 9 Iphone - Classer les groupes dans contact sans apps supplémentaire.
*


delmic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce normal que les groupes de contacts n'apparaissent pas par ordre alphabétique sur mon iPod?
> 
> ...




Solution trouvée 
J'ai cherché longtemps la solution , essayer des apps sans en trouver une convaincante, et l'idée est venue grâce à vos différentes observations

Carnet d'adresses classe les groupes de façon alphabétique,  IOS9 utilise la date de création.
Partant de ce constat, j'ai recréé mes groupes dans l'ordre souhaité en retransférant mes adresses dans les groupes. Ici on peut choisir un ordre alphabétique ou mettre un numéro pour un autre classement.
A la synchronisation avec mon Iphone j'ai donc retrouvé le même ordre que dans le carnet d'adresse.

Pour recréer rapidement les groupes dans carnet d'adresse : ouvrir le 1er groupe > sélectionner tous les contacts ( cliquez sur l'un d'entre eux et tappez "cmd A" et tous seront sélectionnés) > menu Fichier > " Nouveau groupe à partir de la sélection " > nommer ce nouveau groupe > continuer dans l'ordre que vous voulez obtenir


----------



## jpa84 (5 Décembre 2015)

erreur!

comment effacer un post émis par erreur ?


----------



## jpa84 (5 Décembre 2015)

*IOS 9 Iphone - Classer les groupes dans contact sans apps supplémentaire. (suite)
*
Précision : quand vous recréez vos groupes, il semble qu'il vaut mieux synchroniser l'Iphone au fur et à mesure.

Essai avec 2 à 4 nouveaux groupes : l'ordre de création est respecté

Au-dela la synchro les remet en désordre : un seul essai avec 8 nouveaux groupes = classement aléatoire


----------

